

5 Things Microsoft's Cortana Needs To Do To Take On Siri - drakaal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kellyclay/2014/03/03/5-things-microsofts-cortana-needs-to-do-to-take-on-siri/

======
drakaal
Interestingly, there is a Windows Phone App that does all of these things....

[http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/plexivoice/9c09f...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/plexivoice/9c09f697-657d-4613-ae67-7e787121d0a4)

Microsoft definitely has an advantage over third party apps. They make it
nearly impossible to edit a calendar item, and their web API's won't give you
a contacts phone number.

